# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  δεκτης γκαραζοπορτας lrs2102

## jakektm

καλησπερα, εχω ακριβως την παρακατω πλακετα.

η πλακετα εχει ρυθμιση να προχωραει μπρος πισω, χωρις να χρησιμοποιουμε τερματικα.
μεσω του μενου , το προγραμματιζω, ποσο χρονο να ανοιγει και ποσο χρονο να κλεινει.

ως εδω οκ, τον δεχεται τον προγραμματισμο .

ομως οταν παταω τον τηλεχειρισμο, τοτε απλα παει μπρος για 1 δευτερ. και σταματα. αν το ξαναπατησω, παει πισω για ενα δευτερολ. και σταματα.

ο κατασκευαστης θελει τζαμπερακι στο D.S. με την γη., εφοσον δεν χρησιμοποιουμε φωτοκυταρα.

στην ουσια , οταν ενωσουμε το d.s. με την γη, αγει το λεντ απο το οπτοζευκτη, με την σειρα του αγει το τρανζιστορ εσωτερικα του οπτο, και αυτο γειωνει μια εισοδο στον μΕ.



βρηκα βραχυκυκλωμενο το λεντ του οπτοζευκτη, οποτε δοκιμασα να βραχυκυκλωσω την εξοδο του, προσομοιωνοντας οτι εσωτερικα αναβει λεντ.

αλλα τιποτα. ακολουθησα την διαδρομη, βρηκα σε ποιο ποδαρακι βρισκεται η εντολη D.S. , ενωσα το συγκεκριμενο με το 0, διοτι στην πραξη αυτο γινεται αν δεν ηταν καμμενο το οπτο. αλλα παλι τιποτα...


καθως παταω τον τηλεχειρισμο, κανει κινηση για 1 δευτερολ. μια μπρος, μετα πισω, κ.ο.κ

εχει ασχοληθει καποιος με την πλακετα αυτη;

http://www.grital.eu/el/-/67-lrs-2102-r.html

----------


## jakektm

στην εξοδο για το μοτερ, σε καθε εντολη, μου δινει ταση στο κομμον..

ναι μεν στο δεξι-αριστερο ενναλαξ αναλογα τα πατηματα, αλλα και στο κομμον.

βρηκα βραχυκυκλωμα στο triac μεταξυ Α1 και G . το αλλαξα, συνεχιζει το ιδιο ομως.

----------


## jakektm

καμμενο moc3051 που οδηγει το τραιακ.αλλαχτηκε. πλεον στην εξοδο, εχω τασεις μονο στις εξοδους πανω-κατω, και στο κομμον εχω  μηδεν.

παρολαυτα, δεν εκτελει διαδρομη και σταματα στο 1 δευτερολεπτο. ψαχνω αν εχει κυκλωμα rc που ''καταλαβαινει'' ανεβασμενο ρευμα στο μοτερ, μηπως γιαυτο μου κλεινει την εξοδο.

----------


## jakektm

ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΑΣΘΗΚΕ!!

καμμενο και το οπτο απο τα τερματικα. ενω εδειχνε οτι στελνει σημα, η εξοδος των οπτο ηταν καμμενη.

 ο μΕ εβλεπε οτι ηταν πατημενα τα τερματικα, σαν να υπηρχε πορτα και στα δυο, και γιαυτο σταματουσε την κινηση ειτε μπρος ειτε πισω..

3στους3 οπτοζευκτες παντως, καμμενοι...

τελος καλο, ολα καλα..

----------

